# Total baggage allowance permitted on ryan air flights



## burns (8 Jun 2009)

Flying shortly with ryan air and just want to make sure that I'm correct in my assumption with regard to baggage allowance. You can check in up to a total of three bags as long as all three bags combined come to less than 15 kilos.
Are you still allowed a cabin allowance of up to ten kilos per person on top of your checked in allowance which would give each person a total of 25 kgs?
15kg checked in and 10kg cabin luggage
Or am I making an expensive error miscalculation !!  Thanks


----------



## so-crates (8 Jun 2009)

Your cabin baggage (had to change that on re-reading cos I'd elided cabin + baggage and written "cabbage" ) does not count towards your checked in baggage allowance. I'd try avoid the expense of three separate bags to check in though 

Also they can be rather strict about the carry on, so make sure you meet the size and weight restrictions.


----------



## gipimann (9 Jun 2009)

Another point to remember about carry-on luggage, only one bag is allowed, so make sure there's room in your carry-on bag for handbag, laptop, airport shopping, etc.


----------



## Protocol (9 Jun 2009)

*Checked Baggage Allowance*

Checked Baggage is any item accepted for carriage in the aircraft hold, including bags, infant equipment (baby seats/booster seats/travel cot), musical instruments and sports, equipment etc. (mobility equipment and children's' pushchairs are carried free of charge and do not need to be prebooked).

For health and safety reasons Ryanair does not accept for carriage any individual item exceeding 32 kilos or with combined dimensions of more than 81cms (height), 119cms (width) and 119cms (depth). This weight limit does not apply to mobility equipment. 

Each passenger is permitted to check in up to 3 bags with a maximum combined weight of 15kgs, subject to the payment of the applicable checked baggage fees. A discounted checked baggage fee is charged for each piece of checked baggage booked online. If checked baggage fees are paid either at the airport or through a Ryanair call centre, the full rate will apply. ([broken link removed]) 

Mobility Equipment is carried free of charge.

No pooling or sharing of baggage allowances is permitted, even within a party travelling on the same reservation.

Any passenger exceeding their 15kg personal checked baggage allowance will be charged for the excess at the applicable rate per kilo. ([broken link removed])

There is no checked/hand baggage allowance for infants. However, one fully collapsible pushchair per child may be carried free of charge. Additional infant equipment such as car/booster seats and travel cots may be carried in addition to the personal checked baggage allowance of 15kilos per person. Infant equipment (car/booster seats and travel cots) are charged at a separate fee per item/per one way flight ([broken link removed])

At airports with self-service kiosks, you must have paid any checked baggage fees and/or excess baggage charges and deposited your checked baggage at the bag drop desk no later than 40 minutes before scheduled departure time.


----------



## Protocol (9 Jun 2009)

*Checked Baggage Fees* - *_(Each passenger is permitted to check-in up to 3 bags with a maximum combined weight of 15kgs)_

*1st Bag – Per bag/ Per One Way Flight*

*= 10 euro each way per bag*

*If you have 3 bags in your 15kg allowance = 60 euro return*


----------



## samanthajane (9 Jun 2009)

When i saw that to check in 1 bag was going to be €10 i thought no way. 

Not that long ago to check in a bag ryanair wanted €28 euro from me each way. 

Would it make a difference where you were flying? Cause i had a look and for a return to London, 1 bag would be €20, 2 bags would be €60 and 3 bags would be €100. 

I'd get 1 suitcase and sit on it and squash everything in rather than taking 3 bags.


----------



## john daly (19 Oct 2009)

Have booked  girona to leeds and paperwork  is different this time i.e. "(Checked Baggage" now reads Each passenger is permitted to check in up to a maximum of 2 bags (each bag is permitted a maximum wt. of 15 kilos) Am i correct in thinking Ryanair have changed policy?.              regards j. d.


----------



## gipimann (19 Oct 2009)

Yes they changed their policy on checked baggage recently. You can now check in more than 1 case (and pay for it of course!)


----------



## TheShark (21 Oct 2009)

They jiggled the website around a bit prior to the Panorama programme last week , in particular its easier now to decline their "insurance".


----------

